# Louisiana Limits Meat Haul



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Had Bryan Freeman and his wife Theresa on board today. All three of us got a SLAM.

SW wind at 10 to 15 shut down the jetty fishing, but we still managed a nice mess of fish.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

